# Don't you love it when someone tells you about something...



## jks9199 (May 4, 2010)

Spent Friday on the range...  Always a good time.

Except for one thing...

And I thank KempoTex for it.  

See, I've been shooting Glocks as my issue sidearm for 10 years.  Spent two weeks shooting a Glock nearly every day in the academy; I think I calculated that we fired something on the order of a couple of thousand rounds in the various courses of fire and drills.  Never had a problem.  Fired more rounds after that, qualifying several times a year, and getting the occasional practice time in.  Never a problem.

Then, about 2 years or so ago, KenpoTex posts about a course he went to.  Someone questions why he was wearing gloves... and he explains that he, like apparently a lot of Glock shooters, gets a blister on his middle finger, where it rests against the trigger guard.  Gee, I say, I've never had a problem...

Guess what happened the next time I shot more than one or two q-courses...

Yep.  Blister.

Guess what happens EVERYTIME I shoot more than a 100 rounds or so now?

Yep.  Blister.

Anybody else have something like that happen?  Where they never had a problem, until someone told them about it or how to fix it?  Doesn't have to be limited to Glock blisters...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 5, 2010)

Jks9199 I am upset now as like you I have shot glocks for a long, long time.  Also I have never had a blister so now I am very, very concerned for the next time I go to the range.


----------



## lklawson (May 5, 2010)

Sorta.

I was reading another forum and someone was talking about having trouble getting their Kel-Tec PF9 to digest 147gr JHPs.  I opined that mine works fine with them.  Next time out to the range with the 147's was more like practicing TRB drills than punching holes in paper.  

I've since moved to Pow'rBall for SD and hardball for punching paper in my PF9.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Carol (May 5, 2010)

Kinda like when you knock over the Oracle's vase, right after she tells you to not worry about it. I hate when that happens! :lol:


----------



## KenpoTex (May 5, 2010)

YES! I jinxed someone!...my work here is done 

For the record, the side of my middle finger just develops a callous.  It's the knuckle of my thumb that gets raw/blistered (probably from aggressively jamming my hand onto the gun during the first stage of the drawstroke).


----------



## David43515 (May 5, 2010)

Well this is totally unrelated to firearms, but I`ve had pretty similar experiances. All together I`ve lived in Japan a little over 7 years and I speak the language fairly well, but I`m always learning new words. Someone will teach me a word or phrase and I swear I`ll never use it because I`ve never heard anyone else use it.....then I`ll hear it a half dozen times in conversations that week.


----------

